# Friend in hospital best company for delivery?



## MKG (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello

I have a male friend in hospital in HK and I am living in Singapore. I need some advice on companies I can get to deliver a care package/items to him. 

Thank you


----------



## ATSC (Nov 9, 2015)

Delivery here is mostly by major couriers like Fedex, UPS, DHL, TGX, and SF Express

They usually offer door-to-door services (both residential and commercial units)
but may be a bit difficult to a specific room in a hospital, as visitors are usually allowed in some specified hours and I don't know if the nurses there are willing to receive the delivery on behalf of the patient

so you may try to talk to the above couriers and see if they provide such services, or find some assistant from local friends


----------

